
The Coffee Cannabis Connection - rbanffy
http://neurosciencenews.com/coffee-cannabis-system-8649/
======
hprotagonist
well, this explains the popularity of the "hippie speedball"!

A coffee and a joint is a wonderful way to while away an afternoon.

~~~
spraak
For me both of those, separately or together, would be a horrible way to ruin
an afternoon.

~~~
serf
>horrible way to ruin an afternoon.

I like reading that as a double negative, and that you're actually saying it's
a great way to spend the afternoon.

~~~
spraak
Hm, I did wonder if it would be interpreted that way... but I do mean it would
be bad for me.

------
cosinetau
Interesting results! I hope they get to spend more time studying the cannabis
side, too. Careful coffee/cannabis combos are one of my favorite ways to dig
in, hyperfocus, and be productive.

------
verylittlemeat
Feels good, tastes good, _is_ good. Can't fight with that.

